
ArangoDB 3.4 Release - helmsdeep
https://www.arangodb.com/arangodb-3-4/
======
Mimino123
What do I gain by using arangosearch vs a fulltext index if at all?

~~~
helmsdeep
We tried to compile a comprehensive comparison between fulltext indexes and
arangosearch views. It should give a good basis for making proper decisions in
what to use where: [https://www.arangodb.com/2018/01/milestone-
arangodb-3-4-aran...](https://www.arangodb.com/2018/01/milestone-
arangodb-3-4-arangosearch-information-retrieval/)

------
MESY
How is this different from the RC release a couple months ago?

